# Hoyt Horizon vs Horizon Pro Riser?



## mrface2112 (Jun 26, 2012)

Anyone out there have any experience with the Hoyt Horizon or Horizon Pro risers?

Looking at making my first step into an ILF rig, and I want to get a riser that's going to provide a good amount of forward mobility (ie: not be immediately replaced as my skills improve). I'm leaning towards the "Pro", but was curious whether any of you have any real experience with them.

Basically, I'd like to put together an upper-intermediate level ILF rig that will last me for a number of years. Budget is in the $800 range. However, it seems that there's a tremendous hole in the $500-800 price range. You either have lower end (sub $400 bows) or higher end ($1000+ bows). There's just not that much in the mid range.

I've always figured it made sense to spend more on a good riser and upgrade limbs as I improve. Should I spend the bulk of my budget on a good riser and some "lower end" limbs, until I get to the point where I'm looking at $600 limbs? Or is that misguided thinking?


cheers,
wade


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Should I spend the bulk of my budget on a good riser and some "lower end" limbs, until I get to the point where I'm looking at $600 limbs?


Yes.


----------



## Red01 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yep that's what I did. Went ahead and spent the cash on a gmx and put some excel limbs on it. At this point I could not tell much difference between the excels and the higher end limbs but I did feel a difference in the risers. If you shop around or look used you should be able to make a set up like that come in under 800

Cedrake


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Easily under 800.


----------



## mrface2112 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks folks. Nice to see that my head's in the right space, even if it seems weird to be putting $120 limbs on a $450 riser. ;-) 

I wish I had a recurve shop around here. The couple archery shops in the area are all hunting-related and compound-centric. It'd be nice to actually hold a few of these things.

Any thoughts on the WINEX 25in riser, at least compared to the Horizon Pro?


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

mrface2112 said:


> Thanks folks. Nice to see that my head's in the right space, even if it seems weird to be putting $120 limbs on a $450 riser. ;-)
> 
> I wish I had a recurve shop around here. The couple archery shops in the area are all hunting-related and compound-centric. It'd be nice to actually hold a few of these things.
> 
> Any thoughts on the WINEX 25in riser, at least compared to the Horizon Pro?


Hi, Both of the risers you mention will serve you well. Regards
Norman


----------



## Red01 (Sep 4, 2012)

Come to think of I think I had less then 800 even with my contender x

Cedrake


----------



## mrface2112 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks folks. FWIW, i'm currently shooting 260-270 on the blue targets from 20 yards, using a PSE Razorback and shooting barebow with it.

I'm looking for something that will allow me to shoot the best i can (ie: get the equipment out of the way) and won't be an immediate upgrade need in another 12-18 months. Sounds like "buy the best riser you can" is the plan here. 

Sounds like I'm going to look at the Winex riser and maybe the Spigarelli Explorer, since I also enjoy shooting barebow and the Spigarelli tends to cater to that.


----------

